# Need help developing a mental illness in a character



## writerinCA (Aug 5, 2011)

I am writing a fake television series and the main character is in 10th grade and has had a pretty horrible past with abuse and an alcoholic mother too. I want him to develop some sort of disorder but I do not know which one. I was thinking Borderline Personality or Bipolar? I want to know when he should start showing signs of it and how he shows signs.Thanks


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 5, 2011)

I might be wrong but question whether there’s any link between outside influences, like abuse, and personality disorders. I thought disorders to be inborn. You either have them or you don’t. Why not abandon this idea and write about something you know?


----------



## writerinCA (Aug 5, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> I might be wrong but question whether there’s any link between outside influences, like abuse, and personality disorders. I thought disorders to be inborn. You either have them or you don’t. Why not abandon this idea and write about something you know?



uh Bipolar can be both environmental and inborn same with personality disorders such as Multiple Personalities and different social anxiety problems. trust me I have done my research! I want help!


----------



## Rustgold (Aug 6, 2011)

Google a few disorders.  You'll find actual medical site which will have info.


----------



## writerinCA (Aug 6, 2011)

gee thanks, hadn't thought of that.:spidey: 

of course I have done that already. I am really losing my patience!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seigfried007 (Aug 6, 2011)

Try depression. Severe abuse can lead to dissociative disorders. Mostly, you probably have anger management issues as the child grows up coping with the problem in the same way as the parents--avoidant, abusive, angry, prone to depression and substance abuse.


----------



## Monkey Doctor (Aug 11, 2011)

I am bipolar and my early experiences most certainly had an affect on my development of the illness. My experience may be of worth to you. Feel free to message me if you want any help. I have studied psychology too.


----------



## Cat Laurelle (Aug 11, 2011)

The book entitled, "Come here, Go Away" is a good shorter one on borderlines for research purposes.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Aug 11, 2011)

writerinCA said:


> I am writing a fake television series and the main character is in 10th grade and has had a pretty horrible past with abuse and an alcoholic mother too. I want him to develop some sort of disorder but I do not know which one. I was thinking Borderline Personality or Bipolar? I want to know when he should start showing signs of it and how he shows signs.Thanks



I don't know the american grade system, but I am assuming that tenth grade is still fairly young, ie 13-16 range.

In terms of choosing which disorder to use, you have to figure out who your audience is, there is no point having a series about a disorder which the viewers are too young to comprehend. Is it the main driving force or just thrown in to jazz things up a bit? 

If it's not the main storyline your going to have to deal with treatment and the like interfereing with the story itself so that will have impact depending on the main story line. It's no good if the main character is supposed to be going off on adventures as long as they're back for therapy/don't run out of meds/have to be put into an institution for a while. 

As to symptoms it depends on how long you want it to last/draw it out. Do you want it caught quickly, to drag on so people just think he's weird, it also depends on how other characters see him/how observant they are, who spots the disorder first? does he tell someone about it? hide it? Does a teacher/guidance counsellor suspect it? does he have a social worker? how was his horrible past dealt with? has it been dealt with? how has he been reacting to it? striking out/being meek/shy etc etc

These are questions you need to answer before you can continue with the disorder. Of course because it is fiction you can create an amalgamation if you like and create your own disorder and just have everyone in the world accept it is in the same range as these disorders/treatments are similar. 

You will also need to figure out how you want the character to react to the disorder and its diagnosis, is it a relief, does he go off the rails and start using drugs/drinking/sex 

If you have done research on the disorders you should have a general idea of how they manifest, choose a few signs of the disorder and expand upon them, I would assume the more it progresses/the more severe it is, the more obvious and numerous the symptoms so go with that. if you want it to be obvious straight away have something big happening, if you want it subtle, have it small bits, like acting strange/reacting to things completely out of proportion, blacking out and the like. 

A good book that may help is Sybil by Flora Rheta Schreiber, there is some controversy surrounding the facts of the case but it is an interesting read none the less. it does read a little like fiction but it would be a good read for multiple personality disorder.


----------



## writerinCA (Aug 17, 2011)

ProcrastinationStation said:


> As to symptoms it depends on how long you want it to last/draw it out. Do you want it caught quickly, to drag on so people just think he's weird, it also depends on how other characters see him/how observant they are, who spots the disorder first? does he tell someone about it? hide it? Does a teacher/guidance counsellor suspect it? does he have a social worker? how was his horrible past dealt with? has it been dealt with? how has he been reacting to it? striking out/being meek/shy etc etc
> 
> These are questions you need to answer before you can continue with the disorder. Of course because it is fiction you can create an amalgamation if you like and create your own disorder and just have everyone in the world accept it is in the same range as these disorders/treatments are similar.
> 
> You will also need to figure out how you want the character to react to the disorder and its diagnosis, is it a relief, does he go off the rails and start using drugs/drinking/sex .



Thank you so much! I want him to act weird and then after he graduates he finally figures out what is going on. I want to make it Bipolar but I am not sure if I can make it work that way.


----------



## CharBar (Aug 21, 2011)

writerinCA said:


> uh Bipolar can be both environmental and inborn same with personality disorders such as Multiple Personalities and different social anxiety problems. trust me I have done my research! I want help!



It can be biology and environmental factors can be used as a 'trigger'


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 22, 2011)

writerinCA said:


> gee thanks, hadn't thought of that.:spidey:
> 
> of course I have done that already. I am really losing my patience!!!!!!!!!!!



Losing patience with who? Don't you realize we're all working on our own stories/books? Do the research. Do the work. Accept the help offered by those who are nice enough to offer it. But don't go around *demanding* that we do your work for you. That in itself is unreasonable and borderline "crazy."


----------



## alanmt (Aug 22, 2011)

Personally, I would recommend reactive attachment disorder. I see it a lot in abused kids. It seems to come and go, but it is always there unless treated, starting from a very young age, but gets worse at certain developmental stages. I'm not a medical professional, but in my experience, it has several spikes during a child's development, including a powerful one around the age of 9th-10th grade. It's a good one for a book/charcater because one can overcome the difficulties caused by it with a lot of work and therapy, but it can be quite disruptive of personal relationships if untreated. 

Here's a good quick summary, in case you haven't read up on it:

Attachment Disorders & Reactive Attachment Disorder: Symptoms, Treatment & Hope for Children with Insecure Attachment


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 29, 2011)

alanmt said:


> Personally, I would recommend reactive attachment disorder. I see it a lot in abused kids. It seems to come and go, but it is always there unless treated, starting from a very young age, but gets worse at certain developmental stages. I'm not a medical professional, but in my experience, it has several spikes during a child's development, including a powerful one around the age of 9th-10th grade. It's a good one for a book/charcater because one can overcome the difficulties caused by it with a lot of work and therapy, but it can be quite disruptive of personal relationships if untreated.
> 
> Here's a good quick summary, in case you haven't read up on it:
> 
> Attachment Disorders & Reactive Attachment Disorder: Symptoms, Treatment & Hope for Children with Insecure Attachment



This is the one I was thinking of.
Unlike slang RAD is not a good thing.
I would recomend looking at sights that deal with children of abuse and children of substance abusers. Look for mental conditions that are common with these kids. 
The list of possibilities are endless. 
When dealing with the mind no two people react the same way(mentally and physically) to the same incident.


----------



## writerinCA (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you so much! I was actually a victim of abuse myself and I have trust issues and possibly some other issues that I need to see a doctor/therapist for but I just want to hear from others, so thanks again!


----------



## Sidewinder (Aug 31, 2011)

RAD or PTSD based on what you have said. I've known some people with bipolar disorder, and honestly I don't think it would work based on your hesitation and lack of a psychological explanation for how the disorder would arise as a result of trauma.


----------



## writerinCA (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## Mick Carranza (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey, Behavioral Health Specialist and Psych major here. Borderline's very real and often the result of some type of abandonment, as it is usually manifesting as a fear or concern with being rejected or abandoned. This is why borderlines act so strangely in relationships. If they fear something isn't going well, they worry about how the other person is going to react. They immediately blame themselves, often harshly and with self-deprivating talk, and then sometimes go so far as to end the relationship themselves to avoid the feelings of abandonment. It's a huge intimacy issue and can result in a major violation of trust, such as abuse from a loved one. 

It also manifests in an eagerness or obligation try and please others. They practically worship their significant others, allowing themselves even to be treated poorly, and participating in activities they normally wouldn't consent to, out of fear that their partner will reject them for voicing a contrary opinion.

Basically, it involves a "worship you or hate you" mentality and it can often switch between the two quickly. For your story, this could possibly create that whole "bipolarish" mood swinging which makes for a lot of interesting plot developments. Let me know how it turns out, or if you have more psych questions. I've got a Diagnostic Statistics Manual for Psychological Disorders on my desk right here.

-Mick


----------



## River Girl (Dec 5, 2011)

WriterinCA,

Many abused or neglected (emotionally and/or physically) children will later (often as teens, so your 10th grade character fits) develop a mental disorder that manifests itself as cutting or self-injurious behaviors as a way to release anger, sadness, emptiness and other emotions. Many of these teens/young adults were raised in homes that did not allow the child to express any negative emotions or they were punished for doing so (even crying). So they learn to release their emotions "silently" through this behaviors and most are very good at hiding the injuries. You can find a lot of information on this now, although 20 years ago it was fairly unknown in the psych world. I hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## writerinCA (Dec 11, 2011)

thank you all


----------

